# accurate 22 mags



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

JPC6000 said:


> Don't send your 10/22 mag back to Ruger, you might not get it back. Does it have one or two extractors? Change the outside extractor to a VQ and if you have an interior extractor remove it and do not replace it with another. Tons of info on 10/22 mag on rimfirecentral.com.


Cool site, I will check the extractors out tomorrow. I have always heard ruger had very good service, or did in the past anyway, is there something I don't know?


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

Fishnmachine said:


> you ever had any problems with jamming? I have one and it stove-pipes on me, got it new and has done it since day one, because I don't ever have a need for it, I put it away years ago and kind of forgot about it. Was thinking of trying a new clip or sending back to ruger?


I have not had any problems with it, aside from not liking to eject 30gr. ballistic tip bullets very well. It shoots them very accurately, but I have to cycle the bolt quite often.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

What about sightning systems that are affordable to top the rifle for night time hunting? I would like a .22 mag but I must say after looking at the various manufacturers web sites there isn't as many options as I had thought there would be. As much as I would love the sight system MU has, I don't see that in the budget anytime soon. Are there any combinations that can work well if there is a little moonlight after sundown?????

Ganzer


----------



## Luketwang (Jan 7, 2010)

I had a Ruger 77/22 stainless/synthetic and it was a great shooter. It would start walking after three or four shots when target shooting but was great for hunting. I can't count how many squirrels (and other game) I head shot with that thing. I didn't like the stock on it and could not find a after market for it. Like a fool I sold it to a good friend and regret it every day. He is a gun hoarder and tells me all the time that it now is his "favorite gun". I shot the Winchester Supreme hollow points out of it. They have a crimped hollow point, almost like a .22 blank, and are super nasty on game. I would love to have that one back... I got a great deal on a Savage .17 hmr T/H heavy and it shoots great but it's not the same as that .22 mag. But don't turn your head on a Savage .22 mag. I once asked a big shooter what was more accurate out of the box, Rem. or Win.? He said "Savage".
I hope my little cry baby rant helped...:sad:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

> i wondering what the most accurate 22 mag is that i can get for under 500?


Heckler-Koch model 300 but only if you can find one used.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Luketwang said:


> I had a Ruger 77/22 stainless/synthetic and it was a great shooter. It would start walking after three or four shots when target shooting but was great for hunting. .:sad:


Just glass bed the recoil lug and action on the 77/22 and be amazed at how good it can be. I will post my 100M group pix when I get around to it - almost unbelievable from a .22 mag with 33 gr Reminton premium ammo.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

jmoser said:


> Just glass bed the recoil lug and action on the 77/22 and be amazed at how good it can be. I will post my 100M group pix when I get around to it - almost unbelievable from a .22 mag with 33 gr Reminton premium ammo.


 I have the same gun, trigger job, no bedding yet as it I can do just under/around an inch at 100 yards and one ragged hole at 50. I have a 4x16x40 AO on it so it is plenty of scope for zooming in when punching paper groups. I tried six different types of ammo and the Federal Premiums were easily the best out of mine. I have a couple friends with Marlin bolt actions that are as accurate as my Ruger. Not a big fan of the stock on the 77/22, I have thought about shopping for a full sized stock and bedding that one. FWIW I have not found a semi-auto .22 mag that is close to the bolt guns, some plenty accurate ones out there but just a little short of the bolts.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

Macker13 said:


> FWIW I have not found a semi-auto .22 mag that is close to the bolt guns, some plenty accurate ones out there but just a little short of the bolts.










[/IMG]

Ruger to start with, Volkie trigger group (with Volkie extended 25 round mag for plinking of course), Floated Green Mountain barrel, nice stock, Nikon scope and a steady rest means anything within a hundo and a half is hurtin bad....

BUT wayyyyyyyyy over 500.00 buckos for this package!


----------



## gyote (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a marlin 25m 22mag. For about $ 220 you can't beat it. I shoot hornady 30 gr vmax and will shoot easy 1 1/2" at 100 yds.


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

steelsetter said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Ruger to start with, Volkie trigger group (with Volkie extended 25 round mag for plinking of course), Floated Green Mountain barrel, nice stock, Nikon scope and a steady rest means anything within a hundo and a half is hurtin bad....
> 
> BUT wayyyyyyyyy over 500.00 buckos for this package!


CHEATER!!! I was speaking about stock guns, but I am sure there are some exceptions. That rig of yours is oh so nice! I have been wanting to do that to a 10/22 for awhile, but there are a couple projects ahead of it. I especially like the stock on that gun (brand?), thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

My Marlin 882 is a great shooting gun..My best shot to date was a nice fat chuck at 156 paces..Aimed for his head and took him in the throat..Had to get rid of it due to financial hardship but loved it while I had it..


----------



## SuperSeal110 (Dec 6, 2003)

Been running a Magnum Research with the hogue stock/carbon barrel. 

Very accurate with Remmy 33gr and Hornadys and CCI's 30gr Vmax.


7 shots @ 100yds w/Remmy 33gr w/a Leupold fixed 6x. Trigger is absolutely horrible on this gun, I bet it's all of 8lbs.


----------



## steelsetter (Dec 14, 2003)

This rig is a woodchuck hunting dream machine when centerfies are overkill.

The Volkie trigger group really made this rig the ticket for accuracy.

I did not opt for the bull barrel from Green Mountain and went for the stainless tapered variant.

Lighter and shoots plenty good to hit a chuck at 150 yards.

The only critter I target with this set-up.









Macker13 said:


> CHEATER!!! I was speaking about stock guns, but I am sure there are some exceptions. That rig of yours is oh so nice! I have been wanting to do that to a 10/22 for awhile, but there are a couple projects ahead of it. I especially like the stock on that gun (brand?), thanks for posting it up.


----------

